# Hello, From OLE777! Online Casino Using Cryptocurrency!



## OLE777 (Sep 1, 2022)

Please ask any questions about our platform if you are interested!


----------



## Bradd (Sep 5, 2022)

Which platform is it?


----------



## jafdevera004 (Sep 10, 2022)

Is online casino roulette fixed or completely random?


----------



## OLE777 (Oct 5, 2022)

OLE777 Here!

One of the first - Online Casino Using Cryptocurrency.

Join Our Growing Community With Active Moderators And Upcoming Contests At Discord And Telegram.

Check Out Our Roadmap To Learn More About Our Initiatives.

Sign Up Now, Its Free: https://bit.ly/3rtBryK


----------



## daniball (Oct 6, 2022)

First time I see a sportsbook with such bad odds.

Over 17.5 games: 2.36
Under 17.5 games: 1.33

+7.5 games: 1.16
-7.5 games: 2.78

OMG that's beyond terrible bro


----------

